
ReactOS 0.4.11 Release Candidate Available for Testing the “Open-Source Windows” - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ReactOS-0.4.11-RC
======
smush
I've always wondered why the open source version of one operating system
(UNIX) and the open source version of another operating system (Windows NT)
have had such different amounts of contributions from the open source
community.

A reductive answer is "well all those contributors to GNU, Linux, OSS in
general just hate Microsoft and so refuse to help" but could it instead be
lack of interest because (until Win10 for me personally) you could grin and
bear the original Windows product (for the most part), vs. UNIX which these
days is split up into FreeBSD/OpenBSD/DragonflyBSD/macOS/ad infinitum and thus
the path of least resistance is Linux?

Trying not to pick a fight...20 years of good hard work by the ReactOS
developers, and I applaud that, but why aren't there more contributors to the
project?

I would if I had low-level assembly kernel writing/driver-writing/graphics
matrix math magic, but I'm afraid my own skillset only extends just a little
beyond MFC on Windows...so not useful for that.

